# HDMI 1.4  und 2.0



## AzRa-eL (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich wollte eine Ps4 Pro an einen Acer XB321HK anschließen. Nun lese ich, dass der Monitor einen Hdmi 1.4 Anschluss hat, aber die Ps4 Pro angeblich einen 2.0 braucht um 4k mit 60Hz darstellen zu können, während der 1.4 zwar 4k darstellen könnte allerdings nur mit 30Hz. Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt  diesbezüglich ob...

a) die Pro angeschlossen am Monitor nicht auf 4k skalieren wird?

b) die Pro dann zwar auf 4k skaliert, dann aber begrenzt auf 30Hz?

c) die Pro-optimierten Games in 4k sowieso nicht mehr als 30hz bieten können?

Weiß jemand genaueres dazu?


----------



## EddyBaldon (14. Juni 2017)

High Definition Multimedia Interface – Wikipedia


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2017)

HDMI 1.4 schafft UHD nur mit 30Hz.
Wenn du UHD mit 60Hz willst, musst du nen Monitor mit HDMI 2.0 kaufen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Juni 2017)

In  32" und G-Sync gibt es leider keinen anderen. Mich würde eher interessieren ob das anschließen und funktionieren grundsätzlich möglich ist (also hdmi 2.0-Kabel auf 1.4-Anschluß) oder ein Adapter sinnvoll ist (Hdmi 2.0 zu Displayport 1.2) ?

edit: Unter "funktionieren" verstehe ich, dass ich an einem 1.4 Anschluss mit dem hdmi 2.0 Kabel trotzdem UHD bekomme, auch wenn nur 30hz.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2017)

Natürlich funktioniert das.
HDMI auf DP funktioniert nicht, das geht nur anders rum.


----------

